# Must I purchase an Audi A3?



## Akuma585 (2 mo ago)

I need to purchase a new vehicle because someone recently hit my automobile. My spending cap is around 3500 euros. For a time now, I've had my eye on an Audi a3. I don't have a regular monthly paycheck because I'm still in school. I do work part-time, and my parents are responsible for the insurance and road tax.

Is purchasing a car like that wise?


----------

